# Apistogramma Cacatuoides (cockatoo dwarf cichlid)



## wslam (Dec 14, 2015)




----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Images don't show up.


----------



## wslam (Dec 14, 2015)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Images don't show up.


Thanks, hope it works now.


----------



## rhennessey (Jul 25, 2014)

beautiful male !!


----------



## Dou (Dec 4, 2015)

They look soooo good!


----------



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

Great pictures. What was your photo set-up?


----------



## wslam (Dec 14, 2015)

VElderton said:


> Great pictures. What was your photo set-up?


I am brand new at photography so I have no idea what I'm doing but here it is.

*LENS* Olympus M.Zuiko Digital ED 12-50mm F3.5-6.3 EZ
*ISO* 320
*FOCAL LENGTH* 43.0 mm (43.0 mm in 35mm)
*APERTURE* f/6
*EXPOSURE TIME* 0.03333s (1/30)


----------



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

Did you use a tripod or was the camera hand held? ... nice work if you don't take many pictures. 

Apistos sp. style of swimming make them condusive for pictures as they hover above the gravel ... like I said before nice share.


----------



## wslam (Dec 14, 2015)

VElderton said:


> Did you use a tripod or was the camera hand held? ... nice work if you don't take many pictures.
> 
> Apistos sp. style of swimming make them condusive for pictures as they hover above the gravel ... like I said before nice share.


Hand held. Yeah they are definitely easier to take a picture of then other fish.


----------

